# Teaching English in Thailand



## marvelsm

Hello all: I am considering moving to Thailand permanently and I understand that teaching English is one way to do it. Now the question. How does one go about doing it and can I count on getting a teaching job right away and do you have to speak Thai to get a teaching job. Thank you in advance for any replies.
Yours sincerely,

Marvelsm


----------



## bangkokburke

Start by getting a teaching certificate. Check the web for the best one's to use in Thailand. I know several people who started their new life in Thailand by teaching English. I would also suggest taking a Thai immersion course so you can communicate to Thai's that do not speak English. Remember you are in their country and should know how to speak their language.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you bangkokburke: May I ask how long thai immersion courses last so I have an idea on when I could apply for a teaching certificate.


----------



## somtamboo

You certainly don't need to speak Thai, but a little would help you get by in the classroom, as most Thai students' listening skills are poor.

To work in schools, what you do need is a degree (in anything). If you don't have that, you'll find it harder, but not impossible. Assuming you have a degree, as the other post mentioned, you'll need a TEFL certificate.

On average, these take around 120 hours. Do a face-to-face one, not an online course, as these have much more credibility. After that, check out ajarn.com for job listings - it's easily the biggest ESL site in Thailand.

If you want a head start, you could also check out this ebook on Teching ESL in Thailand. 
Teaching English: How to Teach English as a Second Language (ESL): Mark Beales: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

It's also on iTunes if you want to get it there. Good luck!


----------



## marvelsm

*Teaching in Thailand*

Thank you all for your reply. Yes it would pay to be able to speak Thai and have the credentials first. I suppose I live off my investments until I do and apply for a job then.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you Somtamboo: May I ask could I start a face to face course right away or do they run only certain times of the year. I do not have a degree, so could I still get a TEFL and a teaching job. Thank you in advance for any reply.
Marvelsm


----------



## bangkokburke

I would suggest at least six months. Just think about how long it took you to learn your native language. Check out this website. You can get a 1 year Visa if you sign up for a 1 year course.Thai Course Krabi,Phuket,Southern Thailand Language School Programs,English Classes,German Lessons


----------



## joseph44

Browse through the following websites first and see what possibilities there are. 
Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand
Welcome - TEFL.com

You do not necessarily need a university degree, but it would make finding a job a lot easier. 

Your step-by-step plan could be:
- find a face-to-face course in Thailand. From my experience I can suggest Text-n-Talk with TEFL institutes in Bangkok, Pattaya, Chiang Mai, Phuket and I think even in Khon Kaen. 
- Text-n-Talk will take care of the documents, needed to obtain a non-immigrant B visa (multiple entry - one year). 
- Once you enter Thailand, do the TEFL course (at least 120 hours with at least 6 hours observed and evaluated teaching-practice), including Thai language (basics) and Thai culture.
- During the TEFL course you will be prepared for your new career and once the course is over and done, you may have enough knowledge, confidence and teaching-materials to make a proper start. You also may be able to find a job. 

- Only disadvantage is not having a degree. A degree is required for most government schools. Private schools are expelled from this requirement, but it totally depends on the school and the local Ministry of Education. 

- Being a native speaker of English can be more of an advantage than having a degree. 

- Learning Thai is always a good thing but not necessary for your teaching-career. The TEFL principles enable you to teach English as a foreign language without using the mother-tongue of your students. Of course it is nice to know when a students asks permission to go to the toilet 

- As said in previous posts: Stay away from online TEFL courses. They'll give you the same theoretical information as a live TEFL course, but during a live-TEFL course you will also be taught how to interact with your students and how to perform in front of a classroom.


----------



## marvelsm

*Teaching english in thailand*

Thank you Joseph44 Yes knowing how to speak Thai is a great advantge however I am 56 so if the retirement age is 60 in Thailand that is not much good to me although I hear that it might be extented to 62. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## marvelsm

Forgot to mention I am 56 so I am considering if teaching is the best option or look to invest in something unless I could keep teaching until I am 62.


----------



## Smalls

Here's some advice from a ESL teacher in Chiang Mai - teaching jobs are definitely available!

If you're considering taking this route I highly encourage you to take a TEFL cert. course, though. Even people with backgrounds in education benefit from them - b/c university does not prepare you for teaching a classroom full of kids in SE Asia. 

I have an undergraduate in psych/soc and a masters in mathematics - neither of which prepared me for teaching. I decided to take a TEFL cert in Chiang Mai and I'm thankful I did. The cool thing is that they had a job lined up for me before I even graduated.

About your age, don't let that stop you. In my graduating class there was a 59 year old woman and a 60+ year old man. Schools often appreciate the prior experiences and professionalism of older adults.

Good luck, marvelsm! I really wish you the best. If you have the passion to teach, there is a large number of students who are waiting to meet you


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you for your encouraging words Smalls. Sorry if I have been pestering this forum with questions but this will be a big step for me to take and I want to be sure I am doing it right. And thank everybody again for all their advice in the threads I have posted.


----------



## Smalls

My pleasure, Marvelsm. I know how it feels to be making a such big change. I went from a job in finance Stateside to teaching in Thailand - anxiety is certainly present. 

I think you will find that the hardest part is right now - thinking, deliberating, thinking, deciding, doubting that decision, more deliberating! I was on that path for over a year before I finally just packed up and headed east.

I encourage you to inform yourself but don't let your anxieties get the best of you. At some point you just have to pull the trigger and do it - at that point you won't have "all your ducks in a row" but in life you never really do. You will find that once you're where you want to be, things will come together - of course it's not magic and you will need to work for it, but it's much easier once you're there.

You should look into UniTEFL if you're considering the TEFL cert route. Showing up there on my first full day in Thailand was comforting. It was nice to have a group of people to connect with immediately and who were genuinely concerned with my well-being and getting adjusted to life on the other side of the planet! They really helped me create networks both professionally and socially. I went to their location in Chiang Mai but they also have a location in Phuket. As a _*side*_bonus, the cert. is well respected by schools internationally, too 


Best of luck - embrace your courage and let the excitement of a little uncertainty inspire you!


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you again Smalls: Would you know of any UniTEFL websites? Yes it would certainly be comforting to have some people on the ground who can help me.
Sincerely,
Marvelsm


----------



## Smalls

Marvelsm,
I tried posting a link but I don't think the moderators let it through. Sorry about the delay as a result. 

I'm not able to post a link to a site page but if you go to UniTEFL dot com, you will find their information there. You can also Google "UniTEFL Chiang Mai" to find their site. 

In the post that never went through, I said to address any correspondence to 'Susan' - she's an American expat living in Thailand for ??? years. She a great resource for social and professional networking - and she's a lot of fun to chat with.

Good luck and Godspeed, Marvelsm! Keep me posted with your progress.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you Smalls I will try that link.


----------



## chrischiang

Hi everyone,

I am from Hong Kong and I am planning to move to Thailand in next year with my family, including one 3 years kid. 
I want to have one native speaker as a private tutor to teach my kid learning English. Any budget should I prepare to pay for per hour basis or any suggestions to me.

Look forward to your reply.

Best,
Chris


----------



## TrangDoan

If you want to learn Thai or English with the native speaking teachers, I can offer you support.


----------



## Smalls

chrischiang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am from Hong Kong and I am planning to move to Thailand in next year with my family, including one 3 years kid.
> I want to have one native speaker as a private tutor to teach my kid learning English. Any budget should I prepare to pay for per hour basis or any suggestions to me.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Best,
> Chris


Chris,
If you're looking for a private tutor, depending on the area, you're looking between 3-500THB/hour. I recommend poking around the forums to find a private tutor - if you go through an agency, you'll pay more.

I can say that in Chiang Mai, you can definitely find tutors for the 3-350THB/hour price range. Bangkok is closer to 500. If you end up in the Chiang Mai area I can probably put you in contact with a good tutor. 

Best of luck!


----------



## marvelsm

If I take that course in Chiang Mai I will need a private tutor as well Smalls.


----------



## chrischiang

Hi Smalls,

Thanks so much for your help and reply. 
I just want to clarify that based on the 3-500THB/hour rate, does it refer to the rate of a Native English speaker?
Thanks again!

Best,
Chris


----------



## Smalls

marvelsm said:


> If I take that course in Chiang Mai I will need a private tutor as well Smalls.


No problem, Marvelsm. Out of curiosity, what would you need to be tutored in? Course material, Thai language...? Presumably not private ESL lessons with a native speaker


----------



## Smalls

chrischiang said:


> Hi Smalls,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and reply.
> I just want to clarify that based on the 3-500THB/hour rate, does it refer to the rate of a Native English speaker?
> Thanks again!
> 
> Best,
> Chris


No problem, Chris! I'm always happy to help. 

Yes, that rate would be with a native speaker who is most likely a college graduate, TEFL certified and has experience teaching.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you again Smalls: I am deciding whether to take the year long course which has Thai language speaking in it or take the 120 hour course and be tutored in Thai speaking on the side. Which do you think is better?


----------



## Smalls

Marvelsm,
I'd have to know a little bit more about the courses in particular to really give you an informed response. But, off the cuff, I would say that the 120 hour course would be perfect for what you're looking for. Taking a year long course seems a bit excessive - as the most valuable lessons you learn are when you're actually in the classroom 

In terms of the Thai language classes, the UniTEFL program I mentioned/endorsed offers Thai language classes as part of their program. **At least they did when I finished - I'm assuming they still do - might be worth an email to verify** It was a great introduction to Thai and we were given the option to take more lessons outside of the weekly scheduled time. Additionally, finding a Thai language tutor in general isn't too difficult - at least not in university dense cities like Chiang Mai. 

My suggestion would be to proceed with caution into any long-term contract with tutors or schools and ask to meet your prospective tutor before forking over your Baht! An oz. of prevention is worth a lb. of cure - I think that cliche is appropriate


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you again Smalls. I was going under the assumption that only the year long course has Thai language training. If other courses do I might still get a tutor after the course is finished and carry on Thai language training as the shorter courses probably don't offer a lot of that. Also, I understand that you have to change your visa after you get a job so is it best to get the physical exam and the criminal background check done in Canada? Thank you for any reply.
Marvelsm


----------



## Smalls

Marvelsm,
Definitely get your visa and criminal checks in Canada. If it's like the States you can get a double entry (both entries renewable for 1 month - so it equals out to 6 months). This will save you the headache of having to go out of country for a while. Should take a couple weeks, but apply ASAP. 
Also, it will probably be difficult to get your clearances in Thailand and employers might want to see/copy the originals. Again, if it's anything like the States you should be able to apply and receive them within a couple weeks.
Tutors are widely available and the courses you'll receive with the TEFL program will give you a solid foundation. Thai is a difficult but fun language to learn 
-Smalls


----------



## marvelsm

*Teaching English in English in Thailand*

Thank you again Smalls: One final question, yes I know I am being a pest, how did you get your meals in Chiang Mai? I contacted the lady you suggested and I am under the impression you have to have your meals out?


----------



## Smalls

marvelsm said:


> Thank you again Smalls: One final question, yes I know I am being a pest, how did you get your meals in Chiang Mai? I contacted the lady you suggested and I am under the impression you have to have your meals out?


Sorry for the radio silence, Marvelsm! I've been a bit swamped with work and other projects. And you're not a pest, I'm happy to offer suggestions for your adventure!

As for meals, yes, you get them out. The beautiful thing is that meals run about $1USD for Thai food. $3-5 for Western foods. If you're in Chiang Mai - food options (western & Thai) are plentiful. I personally love Thai food, so the cheap prices are an enormous bonus. Additionally, I eat a lot of street food as do many of my friends and colleagues. We're all westerners and we almost never suffer from digestion issues - actually, digestion issues are more prevalent after eating the odd burger or pizza 

Side note - right across from UniTEFL is this amazing Organic Thai food joint - Healthy Thai Kitchen (I think) is the name. The woman there speaks great English and prides herself on her organic, in-house recipes.

I hope this helps, friend! 

Have you heard back from Susan? I'll have to drop by and tell her to take care of you 

Best,
Smalls


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you again Smalls, yes I like Thai food too (not too spicy though), although it is nice to know there is western food to have once in a while. (I'll have to try that organic place it sounds good) and thank you for talking to Susan for me I hope to get back to Thailand soon for a second look and I will try to get to Chiang Mai and talk to Susan about the option of teaching English in Thailand.


----------



## Smalls

Marvelsm! I'm excited to hear that you're heading to Thailand soon - keep me posted with details and thoughts. Best of luck, my friend


----------



## marvelsm

Thanks Smalls, I'll keep you informed


----------



## marvelsm

Hello all, I am going to Thailand at the end of this month and one of the things I am doing is checking out English teaching schools. One I am going to is in Chiang Mai but are there any in Bangkok while I am there? The only ones I have found are either in Phuket or Chiang Mai. Thank you all in advance for any reply.
Marvelsm


----------



## bangkokburke

Silly question, but have you googled it? There are plenty that come up when you type in "english teaching schools in Bangkok".


----------



## marvelsm

Silly of me bangkokburke, yes I will do that I just wondered if any of you people know of any reputable schools in Bangkok I think that some will just take your money and rip you off.
Thank you all for any help and your replies
Marvelsm


----------

